# Magicjack?

## todd93

Hi, I have been doing some searching and not coming up with much, basically, I'm wondering if anyone has magicjack working in Gentoo? If so, how? I am considering adding a line with it, or, if anyone knows of a cheaper way to accomplish the same thing? I would appreciate any and all input I can get!

Thanks

Todd

----------

## gerdesj

Can't help but notice that the software requirements for it are Mac or Windows.  Also it has Beta mentioned on the home page.

I've just read some of the very few bits of info on their web page and came to the conclusion:  Don't bother.  Don't waste your time

However, if you are determined to try a VoIP app like that then you need to ask yourself - what is in it for me?

Is the time spent worth it?

Is the service any different from say Skype?

If so, the either badger the provider to get some Linux related source code out or dig out Wireshark and your language of choice and get cracking. 

Cheers

Jon

----------

## TJNII

I recommend a true hardware device like a Linksys PAP2 / SPA 2002 or a actual IP phone like a Polycom or Snom.  Avoid Grandstreams as they are cheap.  I would then get an ITSP (Internet Telephone Service Provider) account to connect to the PTSN (Public Switched Telephone Network).  You can stick Asterisk in the middle to give you call control, local voicemail, trunks to other crazy people who run PBXes in their garage, multiple ITSP accounts and call routing, etc.

You will probably need QOS routing and traffic shaping.  Most services like Vonage do this silently or just throttle the rest of your bandwidth.  (This is why they're built into routers, they need to have control)  I've been skirting this issue for years, but if you share your internet connection with others you will need to implement something.

I have two accounts with Broadvoice.  I spend about $30 a month for two independent phone numbers, unlimited in state calling, and multi-presence.  I run Asterisk servers which route the calls between the two accounts and connects out to other VoIP users who I've set up trunks.

I had hold music and call queueing, but apparently if you force every caller to listen to The Best of Lawrence Welk and Frank Yankovic's Polka Variety people stop calling you.  Go figure.

----------

## todd93

 *TJNII wrote:*   

> I recommend a true hardware device like a Linksys PAP2 / SPA 2002 or a actual IP phone like a Polycom or Snom.  Avoid Grandstreams as they are cheap.  I would then get an ITSP (Internet Telephone Service Provider) account to connect to the PTSN (Public Switched Telephone Network).  You can stick Asterisk in the middle to give you call control, local voicemail, trunks to other crazy people who run PBXes in their garage, multiple ITSP accounts and call routing, etc.
> 
> You will probably need QOS routing and traffic shaping.  Most services like Vonage do this silently or just throttle the rest of your bandwidth.  (This is why they're built into routers, they need to have control)  I've been skirting this issue for years, but if you share your internet connection with others you will need to implement something.
> 
> I have two accounts with Broadvoice.  I spend about $30 a month for two independent phone numbers, unlimited in state calling, and multi-presence.  I run Asterisk servers which route the calls between the two accounts and connects out to other VoIP users who I've set up trunks.
> ...

 

Thank you so much, this information is most helpful and has guided me onto a different avenue. 

Thanks again

Todd

----------

## TJNII

 *todd93 wrote:*   

> Thank you so much, this information is most helpful and has guided me onto a different avenue. 

 

Glad to hear it.  #asterisk on freenode is a great source of information, though expect a lot of canned and "go read the book" responses starting out.  Also, be wary buying VoIP phones off eBay.  I've had about a 50% success rate with them.

I do recommend Grandstream phones as a first purchase if you are hesitant.  They are cheap and easy to set up, good for getting your feet wet.  The have quality issues, though, so I wouldn't buy more than one or two.

----------

## gerdesj

I'd certainly back up the PAP2T idea and also throw in Aastra 55i or 57i (my favorite).

A Sangoma POTS card with Asterisk + one or more of the above is very good.

If you want to go Asterisk, then you'll really want FreePBX as well.  You could go the distro route - Elastix http://www.elastix.org/ or PIAF http://pbxinaflash.net/ are very good.

Or you could do it by hand on Gentoo - I have and its pretty good even without an ebuild.  I have some notes on this if you are interested

Cheers

Jon

----------

